

Apple shares instead of 2001 iPod = Free products ever since - AlexMuir
http://www.alexmuir.com/2011/08/apples-ultimate-shareholders-perk/

======
pedalpete
But if everybody bought shares instead of products, Apple wouldn't have made
the profit it did and the share price wouldn't have risen. A bit of a double
edged sword don't you think?

~~~
AlexMuir
True, but then again if all Apple shareholders used their profits buying Apple
products then the company would be worth even more.

